# Working Dog Championship



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good luck to all the competitors! 

USA WDC 

I believe the FH Championships was held yesterday..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple of pulls that they did not list yet. Carl Smith pulled due to a broken ankle last week and Gabor pulled Enzo earlier in the week. We let them know, as we know how hectic draw night can be with no-shows and re-doing the draw.

There were a few no-shows last night as well. Roland Ybarra and Phil Hoechler come to mind. I think 1 or two more.

Draw night went a bit late due to the quick re-org of the draws.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Any word on the FH scores..


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Unofficial results from FH I heard as:

Andres Aportela 92
Al Govednik 90
T Floyd 90


----------

